# 6wt. recommendations?



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Sage one 691-4. Look no further....


----------



## Blue748 (May 28, 2017)

Never thrown a One. How does that compare to the usual suspects? For reference, I do like the Sage X 8wt/7wt.


----------



## Steven_Horton (Dec 10, 2012)

The Mauser Waterman 690 is pretty sweet. I use it for the reasons you listed. Tight lines!
https://mauserflyfishing.com


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

I bought an 8wt NRX last year. Then I thought I wanted a 6wt NRX.

Based on recommendations here I bought a Sage One 6wt instead. Absolutely love it. My favorite rod.

As a result now I'm looking for a 8wt One or X. 

THe NRX is still a great rod for me. Most of the time I just prefer the feel of the One and kinda like it being a touch slower and more forgiving than the NRX.


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

Blue, based on what you wrote I'd recommend the Mystic Reaper. It's listed for $149 on Sierra Trading Post right now and has some very good reviews and would serve your purpose well. I live in Montana (and own five 6 wt rods) and also fish Apalachee Bay though I'm sorta new to the salt. George Anderson's rod reviews are as thorough as you'll find and I've linked to it below. 

Good luck.

https://www.yellowstoneangler.com/i...os2-hardyzenith-loop-optistream/mystic-reaper


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Blue748 said:


> Never thrown a One. How does that compare to the usual suspects? For reference, I do like the Sage X 8wt/7wt.


I have the 6wt One, 8wt One, and 8wt X. The 8 wt One is a cannon. Very authoritative in the 60-100ft range. In close is not so bad, but definitely not what the rod is known for. The 8 wt X is the opposite, but with a better all around feel. Not quite the power in that long range as the One (but will absolutely still do it) but has much more feel and response under 60'.

Then comes the 6wt One. Pretty much a beautiful blend of both. Great feel and response under 60 ft, but will reach out past that 80' mark with ease. It is my favorite rod that I own. I wont say hands down, as my 8wt custon Sage X comes pretty close, but all in all the 6wt One is just such a good all around rod. I may be looking to do a custom 6wt X build just to see


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

Just a note, one of my 6 wts is an XP that I've been fishing for 20 years. Love that rod and love Sage but my figuring is that if a fella needs to power cast out there he can pick up one of his 8 wts. For use inshore I figure a huge investment isn't needed unless you've got it to spend. So that's why I recommended a solid all around rod at a modest price. If you have money to spend, I'll point you to the Helios II 6 wt with fighting butt. That is one fine fly rod.


----------



## Blue748 (May 28, 2017)

Pierson, 

This is intriguing. I love my Sage X 8wt. for exactly the reasons you mentioned - nice feel and touch out to 60'. 
If the One can do all that and still have decent backbone, I'm now very interested.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The Sage One 6 was my favorite until the Loomis Asquith 6 came along. Lighter, stronger, more powerful.....


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Sage one 691-4. Look no further....


If I am ever unfortunate enough to break my Sage One 6wt, tears will be shed.

My 8wt NRX gathers dust now as I always reach for the 6wt One when its time to step up on the bow...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Blue748 said:


> If the One can do all that and still have decent backbone, I'm now very interested.


Plenty of backbone on the Sage One 6wt...
View media item 2178


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

My one 691-4 and my sage bass 290 gr are my two all time favorite rods that I will never sell. There are rods that are lighter, have more power... These two rods just have an x factor for me. Perfect blend of power and finesse for what I need them to do.


----------



## Blue748 (May 28, 2017)

crboggs said:


> Plenty of backbone on the Sage One 6wt...
> View media item 2178


Nice Freestone.. How does it balance the 6wt One? (I have an Everglades on my 9wt, a Back Country Wide on my 8wt X, and a Tailwater on my 5wt LP...)


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

The Sage One is my favorite 6W blank. I have NRX's for most everything else.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I use a BVK 6 wt. for tailers and it works great. BVK reel as well.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I also really like my BVK 6wt if your looking for a bit more budget friendly option.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Blue748 said:


> Pierson,
> 
> This is intriguing. I love my Sage X 8wt. for exactly the reasons you mentioned - nice feel and touch out to 60'.
> If the One can do all that and still have decent backbone, I'm now very interested.


Get on ebay and pull the trigger! On the rare occasion there is something on this forum that most everyone actually agrees on....you know it is a winner.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

I love my Hardy Zephrus SWS in 6wt


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Blue748 said:


> Nice Freestone.. How does it balance the 6wt One?


Perfectly...can't think of a 6wt combo I'd rather have.

View media item 1565


----------



## SkiffsDoWha (Dec 23, 2016)

I have a 691 TCX and haven’t cast another 6 wt since owning it. Very much a point and click rod. How does this rod compare to the others y’all have mentioned? Might be time to upgrade.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

texasag07 said:


> I also really like my BVK 6wt if your looking for a bit more budget friendly option.


I will agree on this as well, the 6 wt bvk is a fine rod.


----------



## Blue748 (May 28, 2017)

Pierson said:


> Get on ebay and pull the trigger! On the rare occasion there is something on this forum that most everyone actually agrees on....you know it is a winner.


Believe it or not no 6wt Ones on the Bay!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah...when Sage discontinued them last year (idiocy) they all got snapped up quick. They'll be hard to find...


----------



## RileyH203 (Jun 28, 2017)

What line is everyone using on their 6wt Sage One? I have only ever used mine in freshwater...might have to pop a saltwater taper on it and give it a go.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have wulff btt, it does the job well. I'm thinking a bonefish taper will be a perfect match. Haven't had a chance to try that yet but it's on my short list.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Used Airflo Clear Tip. Casts really well but felt heavy. 

Switched to Cortland Guide. Casts very well and feels better to me (subjective). Much lighter feeling and also lands softer.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

RileyH203 said:


> What line is everyone using on their 6wt Sage One? I have only ever used mine in freshwater...might have to pop a saltwater taper on it and give it a go.


SA Mastery Bonefish. Great for slinging small redfish flies in skinny water.

Like I said earlier...this rod put my 8wt NRX on the bench...only exception is fat flies or gurglers in the wind...I actually put a permit line on the NRX for that very reason...


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Hardy Zephyrus 6wt is a beautiful thing 

Throwing cortland guide line


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I really like the RIO BoneFish on my Sage One.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

RileyH203 said:


> What line is everyone using on their 6wt Sage One? I have only ever used mine in freshwater...might have to pop a saltwater taper on it and give it a go.


Rio Flats Pro (f) on my Sage One 691-4. Great at any distance you would need for Reds (up close, and out as far as you can reasonably see them). The fly just goes where it should without alot of thought or extra effort. Really fun rig for smaller reds on calm days.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

My friend has been looking for a ONE 6wt for months now. He's hoping to find that unicorn (new rod, warranty card, never fished). No luck at all....


----------



## Blue748 (May 28, 2017)

Why is the 6 so elusive? Bunch of other weights on eBay now


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Blue748 said:


> Why is the 6 so elusive? Bunch of other weights on eBay now


Probably because it's a crossover weight that the freswater guys demand as well. Also because it's that good.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Blue748 said:


> Why is the 6 so elusive? Bunch of other weights on eBay now


Just be patient, just a few weeks ago there were three up for sale!


----------



## MTByrd (May 12, 2016)

Pierson said:


> Just be patient, just a few weeks ago there were three up for sale!


This! I regretfully sold my first One 6wt a year or so ago. It took me about 4/5 months of checking this forum and eBay to find another.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Also because it's that good.


This.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

MTByrd said:


> This! I regretfully sold my first One 6wt a year or so ago. It took me about 4/5 months of checking this forum and eBay to find another.


Possibly my biggest regret in life was letting a Sage One 9' 6wt blank slip by on ebay. The thing sold for $212. Would have been the dreamiest build ever


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I very nearly bought a 6wt blank myself...just to bank it...


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Pierson said:


> On the rare occasion there is something on this forum that most everyone actually agrees on....you know it is a winner.


^^That^^
Don't own one but fished one plenty. They're super versatile, accurate, and are very forgiving rods.


----------



## Colby0303 (Sep 7, 2016)

Went down to my local fly shop and they just received a shipment of IMX Pros, with a 6wt in the bunch. Any body tossed one of those? Was going to take it outside for a spin but mother nature had different plans for outdoor activities.


----------



## Blue748 (May 28, 2017)

Not yet, but I also I plan to check that out too. I also threw a Hardy Zephrus SWS 6. Really nice rod. Felt similar to my X.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The IMX Pro 7 wt is an excellent casting rod. One piece. All the clients that have used it like it.


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

While I don't have a Sage One you guys intrigued me to look into them. Looks like they are everything you all said. I don't want to spend the $$$ right now but here's a good deal if you can convince the guy to ship it to you. Plus has the fighting butt which I like on saltwater rods.

https://bozeman.craigslist.org/spo/d/sage-one-9-6wt/6577857560.html


----------



## Blue748 (May 28, 2017)

FlyrodC said:


> While I don't have a Sage One you guys intrigued me to look into them. Looks like they are everything you all said. I don't want to spend the $$$ right now but here's a good deal if you can convince the guy to ship it to you. Plus has the fighting butt which I like on saltwater rods.
> 
> https://bozeman.craigslist.org/spo/d/sage-one-9-6wt/6577857560.html


I’m already in touch with this guy.
We agreed on a sale a few days ago. Off the market!


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

Blue748 said:


> I’m already in touch with this guy.
> We agreed on a sale a few days ago. Off the market!


That's great! I live up here in Twin Bridges (heading to the Beaverhead today) and am glad I didn't contact him to find out that Blue748 had already snuck in front of me.  Congrats!


----------



## jmercer (Sep 24, 2008)

Blue748 said:


> Nice Freestone.. How does it balance the 6wt One? (I have an Everglades on my 9wt, a Back Country Wide on my 8wt X, and a Tailwater on my 5wt LP...)


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Blue748 said:


> We agreed on a sale a few days ago. Off the market!


Welcome aboard. I think you'll like it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey you guys with a One. Why do you over line it with a heavier line, unless you are trying to cast larger flies not made for a 6wt, have a casting crutch or are just casting the thing close range. You guys using Wulff BTT on them. Why? It's a half a line weight heavier than a standard 8wt. Instead, buy the Wulff Saltwater Triangle Taper (not the Bermuda or the shorts). Big difference! The guy with the Cortland Guide. Instead, try the Liquid Crystal Flats Taper. SA guys, try a standard Mastery Saltwater taper or bonefish line. Rio guys, go bonefish and not redfish lines. Watch how it makes the rod feel. Light and a dream to cast. If you want to throw bigger and more heavy flies, then use your 8wt for that.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

SkiffsDoWha said:


> I have a 691 TCX and haven’t cast another 6 wt since owning it. Very much a point and click rod. How does this rod compare to the others y’all have mentioned? Might be time to upgrade.


Keep it and don't get a One. You wouldn't be happy with it coming from that rod. Or just give it to me!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Colby0303 said:


> Went down to my local fly shop and they just received a shipment of IMX Pros, with a 6wt in the bunch. Any body tossed one of those? Was going to take it outside for a spin but mother nature had different plans for outdoor activities.


Love the feel of that rod! It's nice.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

FlyrodC said:


> Blue, based on what you wrote I'd recommend the Mystic Reaper. It's listed for $149 on Sierra Trading Post right now and has some very good reviews and would serve your purpose well. I live in Montana (and own five 6 wt rods) and also fish Apalachee Bay though I'm sorta new to the salt. George Anderson's rod reviews are as thorough as you'll find and I've linked to it below.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> https://www.yellowstoneangler.com/i...os2-hardyzenith-loop-optistream/mystic-reaper


I have a friend that loves that rod. I found the handle to be too fat and causes you to grip the handle tighter. I've found that thinner dia handles tends to be easier to grip. And that's coming from a guy with big hands. Also, not fond of it for wide open flats casting.

Notice what George rates as the top rod. It's not a Sage or Loomis either.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Ted, I'm running an SA Mastery Bonefish line on my 6wt One. You're correct.

But then I'm normally tying my redfish flies on a #4 or #6 hook with the rare #2 thrown in.


----------



## Blue748 (May 28, 2017)

crboggs said:


> Ted, I'm running an SA Mastery Bonefish line on my 6wt One. You're correct.
> 
> But then I'm normally tying my redfish flies on a #4 or #6 hook with the rare #2 thrown in.


Do you feel you can get that line out quickly for shorter shots on tailers? Or do you need more line out to load? I also tie my flood tide flies on #4s.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Its fine on shorter shots. But then I try to have enough line out of the rod tip while standing on the bow to make a short shot without excessive false casts. And I like to water load as well...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> Its fine on shorter shots. But then I try to have enough line out of the rod tip while standing on the bow to make a short shot without excessive false casts. And I like to water load as well...


And that's the trick Blue... To keep enough fly line head out of the tip top guide and then slowly pick it up on a water load, like Chris Boggs mentioned above. So you are basically doing a water load "pick up and lay down" cast. By nature, a 6wt fly rod is going to flex deeper into the rod blank anyways, so it makes it easier to cast shorter range.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Water loading was a huge step forward in my efforts to get flies in front of spooky reds.


----------



## Blue748 (May 28, 2017)

I water load all the time w my 8wt. Good to know it’s still effective w the little six.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Fished a Method 691 all last week on Bonefish trip and thought it was a great bonefish rod. Also have an Epic 686 when I am feeling more relaxed


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Blue748 said:


> I water load all the time w my 8wt. Good to know it’s still effective w the little six.


Water loading is the king!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Backwater said:


> Hey you guys with a One. Why do you over line it with a heavier line, unless you are trying to cast larger flies not made for a 6wt, have a casting crutch or are just casting the thing close range. You guys using Wulff BTT on them. Why? It's a half a line weight heavier than a standard 8wt. Instead, buy the Wulff Saltwater Triangle Taper (not the Bermuda or the shorts). Big difference! The guy with the Cortland Guide. Instead, try the Liquid Crystal Flats Taper. SA guys, try a standard Mastery Saltwater taper or bonefish line. Rio guys, go bonefish and not redfish lines. Watch how it makes the rod feel. Light and a dream to cast. If you want to throw bigger and more heavy flies, then use your 8wt for that.


Guess I didn't realize there was a difference between the saltwater triangle taper and the regular Bermuda triangle taper. Knew the shorts was heavy. Good to know. Wish they did a better job with their labeling. Can't find a grain weight matrix for the saltwater triangle taper.

The btt is a good line on the one for consistent shots around 50 ft. Going to switch to a bonefish line to get a bit more range. Water loading is a very situational technique for me. It creates extra noise around spooky fish and also leaves you prone to fouling with grass at the worst possible moment. The sound of the line ripping off the water can make tailers go under in the areas I fish. Don't understand the idea of poling around letting your line drag around intentionally. If it's placing a second cast on a failed first attempt I get it.


----------



## Mnigro (Apr 24, 2018)

If you can’t find a 691, have a test cast on the Meridian 6. You might find it slightly beefier but just as nice of a caster.


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

I second the rec on the Meridian. My favorite 6, followed by the very different Method. I put a SA Sonar Titan I35 on the Meridian, an SA Titan on the Method. They are both rods that are hard to get back if I let a friend on my boat check them out.

I have a One and a couple X's, all different line weights but I find them similar, and am not a huge fan. They feel cold to me, is the best way to put it. My 490 X is a very good fishing tool, I just don't get the pleasure casting it I get from other rods.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone throw a 6wt Exocett and have a review?


----------



## fishn&flyn (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes I have and did not care for it, there is something about the T&T rod grips that isn’t comfortable for my hands, prefer Sage Method in the 6-7 weights


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

fishn&flyn said:


> Yes I have and did not care for it, there is something about the T&T rod grips that isn’t comfortable for my hands, prefer Sage Method in the 6-7 weights


Same issue for me as well on the grips. That was the one turn off I had, otherwise the tnt I casted was great. I also sold off all my loomis cross current pro ones because I started to hate the grip shape. No matter how well a rod cast it still has to be comfortable in my hand.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Same issue for me as well on the grips. That was the one turn off I had, otherwise the tnt I casted was great. I also sold off all my loomis cross current pro ones because I started to hate the grip shape. No matter how well a rod cast it still has to be comfortable in my hand.


Interesting to hear 2 of you had a bad experience with the handle shape....thanks.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Net 30 said:


> Interesting to hear 2 of you had a bad experience with the handle shape....thanks.


I wouldn't call it a bad experience, just didn't like the way the grip was shaped. I'm sure there are plenty of folks that love it. Otherwise it casted great. For me the grips sage has on their saltwater rods are shaped perfect.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Net 30 said:


> Interesting to hear 2 of you had a bad experience with the handle shape....thanks.


I have an Exocett in an 8wt and love the grip shape. I have fairly small hands though so that could be the reason.


----------



## Blue748 (May 28, 2017)

Well guys, the hunt was successful!

Thanks everyone for the recommendations. Can't wait to see how it does on the upcoming flood tides.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice. Sexy!


----------

